

Apple Gets More Explicit About Bitcoin Apps - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/02/apple-gets-more-explicit-about-bitcoin-apps/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836067).

